# Natural Gas Hose Length for Tri-Fuel Generator



## Wrongthink (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm looking into purchasing a tri-fuel generator and curious about the maximum hose length I can use to supply NG to the generator. I already have a NG hook-up on the back of my house that I use for my grill. I'd like to swap out the grill for the generator, but would need a much longer hose to get far enough away from the house - ideally about ~20 feet. I'm looking at a Firman 7500W Running / 9400W Peak Tri Fuel Generator. They sell a hose as an accessory, but it's only 10 feet long. Would a longer hoses, say 24 feet, work for generator use? Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok so is the demand regulator inside the Firman ?
when using the super long runs on n/g you have to use the large hose.
so what inside dia is the short hose you have?
and what dia are the couplers?

go the next size larger on the grill outlet coupler and the next size larger on the hose.
3/4 id on the hose and use 1/2 couplers.
and the super long hose will have to be purged...
a trick so you only have to purge once, use an inline full port valve for the male end that you can shut off to keep the new hose charged with ng.


----------

